# Caramel glaze



## konr (Jan 30, 2014)

Any recipes for caramel glaze?


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

You could use a clear caramel, but depending on what you are glazing, it might melt...


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

Francisco Migoya uses caramel glaze in two of his cookbooks.  I don't have them with me now, but you might find the recipes online.  I have used them with great success both as is and with substitutions (passion caramel and coffee caramel).


----------



## doliver85 (Feb 25, 2014)

Did you manage yo find a recipe? I have a fantastic one if you're still looking


----------



## vic cardenas (Nov 11, 2012)

Would dulce de leche work?


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

It depends upon the result you are after, if you want a glaze that will harden like an icing I make a mock caramel flavor by melting brown sugar with butter and whipping in powdered sugar/vanilla.

If you are after something thin, transparent and shiny I make a traditional caramel and thin it with corn syrup (after cooking) to the consistancy I like. It's similar to turning a ganache into fudge sauce, the less corn syrup you add the thicker it will be, the more you add the more fluid it will be.


----------



## konr (Jan 30, 2014)

No..not really


----------



## konr (Jan 30, 2014)

I want a mirror glaze..not thick and hard when it sets.


----------



## doliver85 (Feb 25, 2014)

I go back to work tomorrow I'll post the recipe then


----------



## konr (Jan 30, 2014)

Thank you very much!


----------



## shape shifter (Sep 16, 2004)

Here you are:

860 g Sugar

720 g Cream

720 g Water

48 g Corn Starch

24 g Gelatin

145 g Water

Caramelize sugar and add cream
Combine water and starch and add to caramel.

Bring to a boil.
Bloom gelatin in water and add to mass.
Strain then use.


----------

